# How long did it take you to get into competition?



## alphacat (Oct 16, 2009)

I started Muay Thai a month and a half ago and so far I'm advancing pretty well for someone who takes only two one-hour classes a week.

I was wondering, how long were you training before you got into your first amateur fight, and what was your training routine?

I'm not talking about guys who practiced Muay Thai for a few years and at some stage decided to compete, but rather about guys who started Muay Thai knowing that once they're skilled enough they get into the ring.

Thanks homies. ​


----------



## Rob2109 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey Alphacat. Sorry nobody has replied but i'll advise you the best i can mate.
I think you should of been training for a good while before you're ready for competition. My trainer rarely puts anyone in before their black sash - just for the conditioning element of a fight. It's not impossible to persuade a trainer to put you into a C Class but you'll have to train hard for that level in the beginning. Can you take a full force kick to your shin and other areas without it hurting too much? cos you're going to have to take dozens of those in a real fight.
My advice would be for you to train as hard as you can and tell your trainer you want to compete as soon as possible, he'll keep an eye on you as they're all happy to produce good fighters at the end of the day.

Hope that helps.


----------



## alphacat (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you very much fella.

Apparently I got a lot of work to do.
I used to be upset that at the end of each class, the constructor never picked me up to fight some other trainee in front of the class.

Anyway, yesterday I was up against one of the experienced trainees, and I realized that I got lots of work to do.

At the end of the fight I had to wipe the blood off my nose.
I got two straight punches right into it even though I kept my hands up.
I just wasn&#8217;t quick and concentrated enough to block these shots.

It made me realize that keeping your hands up doesn&#8217;t ensure you that you wont get punched in your face.


----------



## Rob2109 (Oct 23, 2009)

Seems the sparring at your classes is enough to learn to try not to get hit!
Away from classes work on your conditioning - get as physically fit as you can: Situps, Pressups, Chinups, Running, Skipping. I include a few links to the daily training you should aspire to if you want to compete.

A good blog for you to read about training in Bangkok
http://www.muaythaitrainingthailand.blogspot.com/

A Thai camp training routine
http://www.muaythaikaewsamrit.com/index.php?content=Training-Routine


----------



## MuayThaiTrainingThailand (Oct 27, 2009)

it is hard to tell, how long to take you to get into competition, depend on person. but there are some figure to find out

 Muay Thai has a heavy focus on body conditioning. Muay Thai is specifically  designed to promote the level of fitness and toughness required for ring competition and if you are in the ring, that 3 minsX5 rounds  and 2 mins resting (From Rules and Regulations:  http://mtttforum.websitetoolbox.com/post?id=3699409 )..3 mins feel not much but, when you are on the ring...That's hardcore mate!!! i have seen good muay thai technique(Farang)  but after round 4 -5 they became fresh meat!!! so, body condition is crucial... and you only can tell how fit you are...

Of course, muay thai technique (More info: http://www.muaythaitrainingthailand.com) you can not miss it..and the Trainer can tell you that..my point of view you need two week for trainer to let you know ' ready or not' after you made up your mind to go for fight..

Matching: Muay Thai Camp will do this for you..Good Camp will get you a good match, if you are first fight.. of course, you don't want to fight with 10 times experience muay thai fighter, 1-2 times is cool.

BTW, do not forget to learn 'Wai-Kru' ( respect to teacher: Muay Thia Culture) 

Good luck mate..

PS:  base on my Muay Thai Experience, and only my point of view


----------



## thaistyle (Oct 28, 2009)

I had been training close to a year when I had my first fight, but I listened to my instructor and waited until he thought I was ready.  I didn't try to rush into a fight.  I wanted to be comfortable with my knowledge and training.


----------



## Jaspthecat (Oct 29, 2009)

It's difficult to say how long you are going to need before you are ready, I would say probably longer than you think.

At my club, people usually start their first fights at about a year but the guys fighting usually have a good amount of base talent and ability.

My gym also insist that you train at least 4 times per week (MT) on top of conditioning and that's just for class C.

At the end of the day, your performance is gauge of the club's performance.  Your instructor is not going to let you fight if you're going to make his / her club look bad.


----------



## grado (Nov 2, 2009)

I saw some students 2 months finished the basic course and be in the second level of class.
After that, someone need one year, someone need 3 years, by person.
Someone with good basic can even be faster.


----------



## Akira (Nov 3, 2009)

Depends mate, where do you want to fight?

Your sparring is usually a good indication of how ready you are but remember...no matter how good you are, there's always someone ready to hand your *** to you. 

If you get belted around the ring don't get discouraged, just learn from it and use it to your advantage. Someone told me that early into my thailand trip after I got smashed around the ring by a couple of Japanese fighters one session (one after the other!) Really helped me overcome some of the problems I was having with boxing that I've mentioned to you before.

But yeah, depends what you had in mind. For Thailand? I wouldn't recommend fighting there unless you've had some fights in your home country first. Sure some of the brawls they have in Phuket are pretty one sided, you can be unlucky and draw someone who just got released from prison as I did in Pattaya. 

If you're keen to test your skills out put on some shin pads, head guards and 12 oz gloves and go for it with someone else from your gym. You'll know if you're ready after that for sure.

As far as your training routine, I'll run an extra 4-6 kms a day, do a lot more sparring, more pad work and less bag work (but twice as many conditioning drills at the end of training). You pretty much just do more of everything and your training intensity cycles up and down to suit your fight schedule and the padholders hangover.


----------

